# Help with Vanilla FO



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

I know vanilla accelerates trace...but I am having trouble with my soap turning REALLY ugly in color, whether I add colorant or not. Is there anything I can do to change that?


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

I have had everything made with vanilla turn a brown color. Not sure if it can be prevented. I don't like vanilla and my mom doesn't care what color her soap/lotion is so it is ok with me.


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

Here's how my soap looks...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Any FO that contains vanilla will discolor a dark brown.

M Tiger, the outside color will be the final color of the soap.

Some vendors carry a vanilla stabilizer but I think it is more for MP soaps.

I've done bind swirls scenting half the batch with vanilla & half unscented or with lavender


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have used the vanilla stabilizer for cp soap and it works. Make sure you order the one for cp soap, if that is what you are making. Wholesale Supplies Plus handles it.


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes, this is CP soap. Thanks for the suggestion...does the stabilizer just prevent the acceleration or does it also help with discoloration?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

It just prevents discoloration.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Vanilla ranks right up there with Wintergreen for an instant seize in blender soaps.


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

thanks so much! I'll order some stabilizer then...Cause this is some really UGLY soap lol


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

MamaTiger said:


> thanks so much! I'll order some stabilizer then...Cause this is some really UGLY soap lol


Call me the odd man out. That's a great looking soap. If you were set up at the fair I would buy it for the looks alone. Especially if it had a catchy name and packaging!


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

Ordered stabilizer yesterday...

I am going to sell it...calling it Country Roads right now...though that might change when it has finished drying out. Any suggestions????

I cut one bar into 3 strips and used it in the bath the last two nights. Feels great, lathers well, just looks weird!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

When I'm using a scent with vanilla, I try to keep the milk as cold as possible first, then I put the soap in the fridge asap after pouring into the mold. Do you gel your soaps? Mine still get darker, but not quite as dark I think. Most scents it works well, like my Goat Milk & Honey soap, which looks nice when it darkens. 

Let us know how the stabilizer works. I've been curious, but not enough to buy it. If it works well, I may buy some.


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

I soap at room temp--lye solution and oils. I add the milk just before the oils and it's cool but not cold. I don't gel...I pour the mold full then put it in the fridge overnight. 

And that soap isn't changing color much at all. It's been over 2 weeks and it pretty much looks the same. A different batch did darken all the way through, but not this one.


----------

